# Would women date a guy who likes being tied up?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Wondering about this. Would a guy liking being in bondage be a deal-breaker? What if he wanted to tie the woman up?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i know alot of women like to be dominated. guess it would be hard to find but not impossible probably to find the reverse.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It's one of my fantasies to be tied up while a girl sucks me and then forced to cum inside.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hmm did your april fools thread have an element of truth in it scarpia?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mt moyt said:


> hmm did your april fools thread have an element of truth in it scarpia?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's hot. I like the idea of jerking a guy off while his hands are tied up tbh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

There's always a market for whatever your kink is. Try one of those BDSM meetup sites.


----------



## Shadow5 (Jul 12, 2016)

I suppose there wouldn't be any dominatrix archetype if no men loved being dominated. Personally I don't care, I like both ways.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Karsten said:


> There's always a market for whatever your kink is.


^

And this would be one of the easiest or most prevalent ones.

I mean, it's not as if you want to integrate farm animals into it, or something. (Though this isn't the first time I've seen you talk about pigs lately, hmm...)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure, but the reverse no way.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not nearly knotty enough. I can barely tie my own shoelaces.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

You could try not telling them about it if you are worried about what they might think. Just make sure they dont have you pegged though


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Sure. There's more than a billion women in the world there's bound to be one no pun intended... Even if I prefer to be the one dominated, knowing that he's turned on by what I'm doing is enough to turn me on. Plus it's fun to tease


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> I can barely tie my own shoelaces.


Why do I find that cute weirdly? :laugh:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to be tied up and made to watch sports.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

estse said:


> I want to be tied up and made to watch sports.


Ever see the movie "Bull Durham"? Guy gets tied up and has poetry read to him!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

probably offline said:


> yes


A Swedish dominatrix! Your bf is one lucky guy!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Ever see the movie "Bull Durham"? Guy gets tied up and has poetry read to him!!


Sounds hot.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Not at all. I think the two people should be equal. If someone is dominating, the other one is oppressed and then hurt.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I am only interested if it'll make me feel like I'm working with Nobuyoshi Araki.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

There's a large variety of kink from just a little naughty and basically vanilla handcuff during sex to full blown submissive roleplay that results in very real emotional reactions and needing time to come back to reality afterwards, and then there's different goals, does he like the bondage itself and is into the fancy ropework, or is it about helplessness or pain, or just exciting because it's a little naughty, so I don't think it's that easy of a question to answer. My sexual interests are very broad though so I don't think it'd be an issue unless this was literally the only thing we ever did in bed, but I probably would get super turned off if he wanted to cry.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

Not for me.

I'm always the one in control. 

Always...


----------



## wingsofastorm (Apr 24, 2017)

Eww no

Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Act to fall said:


> There's a large variety of kink from just a little naughty and basically vanilla handcuff during sex to full blown submissive roleplay that results in very real emotional reactions and needing time to come back to reality afterwards, and then there's different goals, does he like the bondage itself and is into the fancy ropework, or is it about helplessness or pain, or just exciting because it's a little naughty, so I don't think it's that easy of a question to answer. My sexual interests are very broad though so I don't think it'd be an issue unless this was literally the only thing we ever did in bed, but I probably would get super turned off if he wanted to cry.


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm too insecure to date regular guys most of the time. I would be a horrible dominatrix. Every stroke of the whip would be punctuated with "Oh my god! Are you OK?!"

I think it would kind of spoil the mood...


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

scarpia said:


>


"Guys did we really have to ditch Magneto at the cinema again? I think this is why he's going evil..."

"Shut up, Scott, or you'll be next."


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's hot. I like the idea of jerking a guy off while his hands are tied up tbh.


"I'm gonna use you like the joystick on a Pac-Man machine!" >


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would have fun with that


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

indiscipline said:


> Don't go supposing too much now.


You the man?



wingsofastorm said:


> Eww no
> 
> Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


You're kind of young. You should probably put me on ignore before you get corrupted.



Skitty Kitty said:


> I'm too insecure to date regular guys most of the time. I would be a horrible dominatrix. Every stroke of the whip would be punctuated with "Oh my god! Are you OK?!"
> 
> I think it would kind of spoil the mood...












No one said anything about whips.


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

scarpia said:


> No one said anything about whips.


Oh, yeah, because we wouldn't want this to get weird or anything :serious:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Skitty Kitty said:


> I'm too insecure to date regular guys most of the time. I would be a horrible dominatrix. Every stroke of the whip would be punctuated with "Oh my god! Are you OK?!"
> 
> I think it would kind of spoil the mood...


So what kind of guys do you date?


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

Karsten said:


> So what kind of guys do you date?


None since 2009. I can't really say I have a preferred type, I've only had three boyfriends and one girlfriend. And none of those lasted more than an month. I'm not asexual as I still find the physical aspects of people attractive, but I'm waaaaay too nervous to get into anything serious, I just find it horribly stressful.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Skitty Kitty said:


> None since 2009. I can't really say I have a preferred type, I've only had three boyfriends and one girlfriend. And none of those lasted more than an month. I'm not asexual as I still find the physical aspects of people attractive, but I'm waaaaay too nervous to get into anything serious, I just find it horribly stressful.


Oh, the way you worded your original post just confused the hell outta me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Would you be able to break free - that is the question they would ask.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Big capital yes. Bondage is definitely something I'm into. Either way is good but I would prefer to tie my partner up vs the other way around.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

why yes, yes i would lol. sounds like good fun.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes I love it when a woman is in control, please tie me up


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Only God is in control.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Royals said:


> Only God is in control.


Yep. He couldn't be held down!


----------

